# What is this?



## Summersun (Jun 14, 2021)

Hi there, 
Just wondering if anyone might be able to shed light on what these bumps might be in my goldfish? Please see pictures. The first one started on her side, at first it looked like a couple of missing scales but then it started to look raised and white-ish. There are also two others that have appeared on her gill plate and by her tail fin. They've been there for about 3 months, they don't appear to bother her, eating normally, no darting/flashing/bumping into things and no other symptoms.
Water parameters:
Ammonia 0ppm
Nitrite 0ppm
Nitrate 10-20ppm (colours too close to tell)
pH approx 7.4 (also hard to tell) 
Using API freshwater master test kit
300L tank
She has another comet tank mate.
Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Thegoldfisher (Jun 29, 2021)

Looks like some sort of growth, is your goldfish acting strange?


----------



## Thegoldfisher (Jun 29, 2021)

If it wont eat and looks sort of depressed, it might be a tumor and unfortunately the only way to fix this is by surgery. To make this easier you can try sedate your fish by using clove oil and then quickly snip the bumps off and watch your fish closely for the next few days to make sure it eats


----------

